# What are your opinions on this?



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

A woman chooses to "experiment" by purchasing and carrying a firearm for one month, while being as irresponsible as possible. Please read.

?Stupid,? ?Immoral,? ?Dangerous,? ?Coward?: My Month With a Gun - The Daily Beast


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The stereotype of blondes is obviously strong with her,irresponsible doesn't come close to describing her actions.She has little kids and leaves it out for them to get into,wow.So easy to get a gun,yeah right.Carrying a gun with absolutely no training in it's use,brilliant.She must be a liberal.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There's a lot of truth in that article, and that's probably what upsets most gun owners. Sometimes we are our own worse enemy.

I give her kudos for going out and learning and obtaining her own experience regardless of the outcome. At least she laid out the coin and the time and gave it a shake. Fair or not who knows but it's better than just parroting the party line, but:



> _a board member of the Brady Campaign to Reduce Gun Violence. _


If that doesn't tell you the outcome right there, I don't know what would.

I "get" some of her concerns but the bottom line is this.



> The guy at the store shouldn't be allowed to let me buy the gun without mandatory training. The government shouldn't have let me get a permit to carry a concealed weapon without mandatory training.


That's a crock of shit. Mandatory training is not the problem solving material that many make it out to be.

If you look at states with and without mandatory training you'll see very little difference in related trends of accidents etc. Irresponsible people are going to be irresponsible people regardless if they've had training or not.



> My experiment was 30 days of my personal experience. I'm just a mom who wanted to see what it felt like. Now I know.


That's all well and good, but I'd like to see the flip-side of this story get as much attention....

But I doubt we ever will.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Dangerous way to make a point. Of course her conclusions were predetermined, of course she wasn't going to learn anything that would in any way shed a positive light on guns or gun owners - you have to get past that. MS magazine readers aren't exactly a bunch of second amendment activists. I think she raises a very valid point - any slack-jawed drooling moron can go buy a gun and shove it in their pocket and go walk the streets and be a ticking time bomb. As just about everybody on this board would probably say, that is their RIGHT. Agreed - it sure is. I think this woman's point (one of them, anyway) is this: should there be some responsibility involved with that right?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

When you start out to run "an experiment" to prove a "pre-determined conclusion"
you often generate "data" which proves your point.

Such people should have to go back to college. And take several courses which
require you to learn "the scientifc method". It's easy to learn. And it is violated
all the time in America. Actually, all of Congress and all of the Executive Branch
should be required to use "the scientifc method" when establishing laws or
Executive Branch regulations. Ain't gonna happen. Makes WAY too much sense.

As for this lady, I suggest she run "an experiment" on all the people who use
the First Amendent, and screw "things" up. All people, all the time, should
NOT be allowed to spout off. Not politicians, not TV or newsprint commentators,
not letter-writers to their local papers. NOT UNLESS they had completed a
semester of "Introduction to Logic" 101 at a local college. In most places, this
is conducted by the math department. Or the philosophy department.

I suggest the textbook of the same name by Irving M. Copi, Professor of Philosopy,
Univ. of Michigan, Macmillan Company, New York. I took the class in 1964.

For additional reading, there is a great book. I can't remember the author, or
actual title. Google it. I think it is "Lies, Damn Lies, and Statistics". It is by
a "liberal". Who became a "conservative" in the process of writing his book.
Amongst other "hot issues", he covers the "gun control people".

Read these, and all you will be able to do is shake your head, and say "I can't
figure out if all the people in our country trying to run the place know they are
lying, or are just plain idiots".

There are a very few exceptions. I could list a few names. You probably will
(can) already know who they are. But, they are not in power. Such a shame. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> ...Such people should have to go back to college. And take several courses which
> require you to learn "the scientifc method"...


...Wouldn't that be a case of "the blind leading the double-blind"?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Wouldn't that be a case of "the blind leading the double-blind"?


Ba Dum Tis! :smt082


----------

